# The future!



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

oh buzz kill dude!


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Okay I'm going to bed now.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Lots of smoke and no PFD...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

richp said:


> Lots of smoke and no PFD...


Are PFD's required on snowmobiles ? It's not in any river use stipulation I can locate.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably in a wilderness area that doesn't allow motors. Didn't see a motor registration hanging on the sides or a fire extinguisher. More idiots ruining the rivers. F**k Slednecks!!! I've met some of them and they are a egotistical assholes.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cain said:


> Probably in a wilderness area that doesn't allow motors. Didn't see a motor registration hanging on the sides or a fire extinguisher. More idiots ruining the rivers. F**k Slednecks!!! I've met some of them and they are a egotistical assholes.


Every state is different. They may not require a OHV tag. Or have a requirement for a fire extinguisher. Come to think about it I don't think colorado requires to have a fire extinguisher on any OHV besides boats? 

You know I've been called an asshole before..but an egotistical asshole..now that one just hurts..


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I am going to write down Snow Mobile as one of my water craft on my next permit and see if I get a call


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I am going to write down Snow Mobile as one of my water craft on my next permit and see if I get a call


Oh my, now I'd kill to be a fly on the wall of the permit office that sees that one! I'd issue you a permit just to see that one!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cain said:


> If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

More like this probably lol


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> More like this probably lol
> View attachment 73534


Damn Charlie..


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> More like this probably lol
> View attachment 73534


God damn bro..happy thoughts..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> God damn bro..happy thoughts..


I think Charlie may be off his meds today..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I need them prescribed honestly! Doubt the future will involve Swedish snowmobilers zooming up your favorite rivers lol. Maybe mini jet boats though!! I couldn't find a mad max gif so I went with the good old asteroid strike! Just bored after my shift is all.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I need them prescribed honestly!


I think a lot of folks here would agree with you Charlie.. 

Bwahahaha........


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Doubt the future will involve Swedish snowmobilers zooming up your favorite rivers lol. Maybe mini jet boats though!!


I've thought about building a mini jet boat to zoom up rivers. Crazy how little water you need to get them to move.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I bought plans from a kiwi but the wife shut er down hard lol! Good thing my tig welding is a kin to cat shit lol. And p.s. I don't need no damn meds you fuckers!bwahaha!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

thomas hewitt?? Followed him on youtube. He's the one who gave me the idea. Wife about shot me when I asked her if I could do it 😂 Said we have enough boats 🤣


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> And p.s. I don't need no damn meds you fuckers!bwahaha!


Depends on who you talk to Charlie, it all depends... Denial is NOT a river in Egypt...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> thomas hewitt?? Followed him on youtube. He's the one who gave me the idea. Wife about shot me when I asked her if I could do it 😂 Said we have enough boats 🤣


Your wife is dead wrong, you can never have enough boats, kind of tan amount to never having too many boats, there's no such thing. You can have a lot of boats and have a wife, PM MT4runner for tutelage on how it's done.. he wrote the book!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I bought plans from a kiwi but the wife shut er down hard lol! Good thing my tig welding is a kin to cat shit lol. And p.s. I don't need no damn meds you fuckers!bwahaha!


I TIG weld very well Charlie, and I have a push pull MIG gun for AL as well. Tell ya what, you buy it, I'll help you build it, and you can hide it here @ my house, use it when you want, as long as I get to use it when you're not.. 

Such a deal!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

All you boys need is a turbo jetski motor and you are set!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> All you boys need is a turbo jetski motor and you are set!


I heard Charlie had one before his wife shut him down... Right Charlie?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll pitch in! Hell I'll buy the hull kit from Jetstream! I called them and they will ship to their idaho dude! Just found another 20k!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I'll pitch in! Hell I'll buy the hull kit from Jetstream! I called them and they will ship to their idaho dude! Just found another 20k!
> View attachment 73536


The way you find money Charlie...


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

cain said:


> Probably in a wilderness area that doesn't allow motors. Didn't see a motor registration hanging on the sides or a fire extinguisher. More idiots ruining the rivers. F**k Slednecks!!! I've met some of them and they are a egotistical assholes.


Wow, nothing like a broad generalization huh!


----------

